# shaking shaking,think its a bfp



## soup

i can barely type this but have just done 2 hpts and both have 2 clear lines on them, not as strong as control but def there and def pink! used ic's 10 mg but only wne t for a wee about an hour before i used them and the lines came up in about 2 minutes. going to go to but some "real" hpts but which ones are the best and how sensitive are the digis i have no idea how far along i am as at the moment on cd 54 and haven't tested for 2 weeks (just come back from holiday)

please forgive me if this doesn't make sence i am shaking so much!


----------



## Michelle100

Oh how exciting!!! I think the digi clear blue is the best one. It tells you either pregnant or not pregnant. If youre like me I wanted to see it in words! Good luck!!!


----------



## tmr1234

1st respons is ment to be really good but a cb digi says it in words


----------



## NickyT75

CB digi are best in my opinion but you'd better post in BFP announcements or Wobbles will kill you! LOL 

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## SJK

good luck xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

sounds good to me

Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow congrats, u will be classed as nearly 8 weeks :dance:


----------



## soup

oh i am no where near brave enough to be posting any annoucments yet - way too scared just needed to know which test to be buying (will prob buy digi and another one) so thanks i will let you know! 

(sorry wobbles!)


----------



## louisaL

oo soup i am getting excited for you and inspired 

so you tested before you went away and it was bfn and then you came back off holiday and tested again and it is bfp? may i ask if you suspected you were late before holiday?

congrats YAY!


----------



## soup

don't think i could be anywhere near 8 weeks as surely it would have been positive 2 weeks ago?


----------



## mummymadness

Big conggrats to you , Try stay calm lol .
Take a digi , Then you can announce away when it spells it out , And you woudl be nearly 8 weeks allready how good :) . xxx .


----------



## louisaL

this is why i am inspired soup IF i was pregnant today i would be 6 weeks and still getting bfn's i thought i would have a 35 day cycle but now thinking i might come on on my longest cycle which will be this tues but if i dont come on ........


----------



## soup

i have only had one period since coming off bcp but that was very beginning of june, never had a reular cycle off pill but have even been to doctors this cycle cos i was sure i ovulated about day 13 but guess i was wrong (doc was useless by the way and did nothing) when i think back i may have had symptoms on holiday but thought i was going to come on any minute was infact hoping for af (ov not now!!!!!)


----------



## honey08

post this in annocment part hun cos woddles has been tellin pp for past few wk...dont want u 2 get a tellin off!!

but ....CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well the dr will class u as nearly 8 weeks, until a scan confirmes other wise. X


----------



## louisaL

louise she isnt announcing yet hun she's just querying about which 'proper' test to buy for confirmation

i would get a digi then its spelt out for you and no silly lines etc


----------



## honey08

oh lol do appoligise .... but ur defo pg ???

PLS POST UR BFP ASAP :):):):):):):):)


----------



## Pux

Pics!


----------



## soup

well thanks for all your help, went to supermarket and got 2 digis and 2 own brands and was going to wait till the morning but i have never had much will power... and they were both positive!!! it is amazing how much darker the line is on the supermarket own brand than the internet cheapies even the one i did at the same time (yes i know i am obsessed!)


----------



## mummymadness

See now belive this is it :) . Lots of confirmation for you . So pleased for you . xx .


----------



## Gemma Lou

CONGRATULATIONS! x x:cloud9:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

Congratulations x x :hug:


----------



## louisaL

congrats hun yay!!!


----------



## Zoey1

It's completely normal you're shaking from excitement! :loopy:Congrats and have a very healthy & happy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations and have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## soup

thankyou everyone for you good wishes! off to the docs this morning so will hopefully find out soon how far along i am we are both soooo excited (and very scared! never thought it would happen this quickly!) good luck to all of you ttc i hope it happens really soon!


----------



## Belle

huge congratulations! xx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## cerilou

Congrats.

:hug:


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

that is lovely news - congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!! :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats hunni. xxx


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1362/1362294dlrrgpns9m.gif


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations!


----------



## amyblackstone

Congratulations!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## katix333

congrats xxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## sarah1989

Congrats to you and your OH, best of luck in your pregnancy!!


----------



## xpaigex

congrats ;)
x x x


----------



## todteach

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sam76

well done big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Stardancer

https://homepage.ntlworld.com/fiona24/bfp.gif


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------

